# Naughty Girl



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Is this the start of delinquency.
Late yesterday afternoon nice weather decided to take dogs for off lead walk over the field. When we arrived no one else there to play with so they just ran around together. On the way back to entry another lady came with her two terriers so more play commenced. It had started to get dark so headed for home. Near entrance put Boycie on lead but do you think that little monster would come. She just ran round me in circles came near then ran off again. She then ran right across the field. By this time it is dark. Tramped across field barely making her out. Heart in mouth as she can get on to housing estate from that side and in the morning had been watching tv about dogs being taken while off lead. Anyway she was just standing waiting for me as soon as I got near she was off back across the field. Caught up with her as a couple came through the path normally she would go up to people. I asked them to grab her if she came over but no she ran down the path. Across the cycle track and through some garages where we normally take a short cut she was waiting there for me but still wouldn't come near. I sat on a step frustrated and angry Boycie getting upset. She then came over sat next to me licked my face I put her lead on gave her a treat even though at that moment I could have murdered her (as if). No more off leads for her for a while. She had high old time not me had to carry Boycie as his little legs couldn't keep up and he was tired. Oh and I had a wet bum because in the dark couldn't see the step was wet. That is why in another post I am exhausted on the sofa x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you.
Good job they are so lovely 99.9% of the time.
When I was a child I used to ride a pony who was awful to catch. The number of hours I spent tramping across the field after him does not bear remembering... but that all changed when I discovered what a softie he was. If I sat down, buried my head in my hands and did my most convincing pretend sobbing, in no time at all a soft velvety muzzle would be investigating my ears and nudging my shoulders. Easy to offer a polo and catch him then 
Your description of Poppy licking your face reminded me of that pony so much.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tried the sitting down in the field but it was muddy and wet grass, that has worked before though but now she is wise to it. In my seventies so not so easy to get up hence the step I did pretend to cry.
I have just bought them a bone each she has taken his one and put it on the windowsill where he can't reach and is chewing hers so I gave him some paddy wack she has now taken that. So perhaps we have some sibling rivalry at the root of it of it.
Just going to sort it out as he is barking at her x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorted for now anyway x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Poppy gave you a hard time. Molly does stuff like that to me sometimes and it does make me mad but then I laugh it off to her being goofy If I crouch down and pretend to cry she does come to me and jump on my head and nibbles my hair

Love the couch picture each on their own side too funny!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Christine, I really felt for you reading this post, that kind of thing is so unnerving, it's so scary because _you_ know the dangers and _they're_ just totally oblivious. It sounds like Boycie has helped Poppy to discover her mischievous side eh?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess poppy wasn't ready to call it a night? 
She sounds like a real good time girl to me Christine!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh nooo!! I completely sympathise, my old Steffi (crossbreed) used to be a nightmare and it is so frustrating when they do that! It knocks your confidence though because you fear they could run off near the road etc. I am happy to say that jasper has been a good boy with his recall (huge sigh of relief for me) although at times has selective hearing. I enforced a whistle to combat this and it seems to be working! Monkeys aren't they! Good job we love them so xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh Christine, I really felt for you reading this post, that kind of thing is so unnerving, it's so scary because _you_ know the dangers and _they're_ just totally oblivious. It sounds like Boycie has helped Poppy to discover her mischievous side eh?


She has always been so good.
She now won't come in from the garden Boycie comes running first call but she just stands halfway. I shut the door on her she then comes but now she ignores that so I now pretend I am going out and go to front door she then comes in. Won't be long before she susses that one out. Will have to put her lead on to toilet but that means I have to go out as well (brrrrr).
I expect she will grow out of it x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has done this a couple of times - she knows it is naughty, because when she eventually decides to listen, she lies down really flat and looks up at me with big puppy dog eyes. 

I know people say that if you get cross when they eventually come back, they won't come back at all next time, but I know that we've done enough recall training that Tilly knows she gets a piece of liver cake for coming back. So when she hasn't come back right away, I really tell her off in a low growly voice when she comes back and tell her she is "VERY NAUGHTY!" - since the last time I told her off, she comes back so quick!! She knows mummy is boss!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am seeing that living in the middle of nowhere has its advantages. Rufus can go anywhere he wants any time and if he didn't come when called I'd just leave him outdoors and let him ponder his naughtyness for a bit. When we are out with the car I think he fears that if he didn't get in pronto I'd drive off without him.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Rufus is a lucky boy to have all that freedom xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, but resident skunks, porcupines, coyotes and fishers keep me on my toes, but it's easier to cope with than cars, dog snatchers and mad bikers!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Yes, but resident skunks, porcupines, coyotes and fishers keep me on my toes, but it's easier to cope with than cars, dog snatchers and mad bikers!


City living and country living is so different! Where I live Molly has to be on leash all the time unless she is in an off leash park. But then I don't have to worry about all those skunks and stuff There is a coyote in our park though so they have signs warning not to go in after and before dusk cause that is when they strike. Scares me cause if she was to see it she would lie down and do polite puppy for it and it would eat her up


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, poor you, cheeky monkey Poppy, Dudley once decided he hadn't played long enough and stayed in the middle of the playing fields darting away if I walked towards him, I felt like a typical mum with a naughty toddler doing the 'ok I'm going now, you'll be left on your own' routine as I walked away, there is a small car park on the edge of the field which no-one else was in, I don't always drive there but had that day so I actually got in the car and started the engine, I could see him coming closer but not that close so I then drove a tiny way away - very slowly, then when I stopped and opened it she ran and jumped right in! never had to do that since although have had to get in the car and start the engine, he is usually pretty good though and I always give him more treats for the final lead on and leave bit than any other time during the walk.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

erinafare said:


> She has always been so good.
> She now won't come in from the garden Boycie comes running first call but she just stands halfway. I shut the door on her she then comes but now she ignores that so I now pretend I am going out and go to front door she then comes in. Won't be long before she susses that one out. Will have to put her lead on to toilet but that means I have to go out as well (brrrrr).
> I expect she will grow out of it x


I'm sure she will, maybe a period of mega treating us in order now she's not an only poo


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh poor you, and in the dark aswell, must have been awful and so frustrating and then to have a give a treat when you could really have done something very different


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> City living and country living is so different! Where I live Molly has to be on leash all the time unless she is in an off leash park. But then I don't have to worry about all those skunks and stuff There is a coyote in our park though so they have signs warning not to go in after and before dusk cause that is when they strike. Scares me cause if she was to see it she would lie down and do polite puppy for it and it would eat her up


We are lucky though in a smallish town approx 12 miles from Central London we have plenty of open spaces. We are also only 10 minute drive to Epping forest, a country park and the Lea Valley park that goes into London. No wild animals or poisonous snakes in any of them to worry about. Perhaps a few unscrupulous activities going on but that's another story


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> We are lucky though in a smallish town approx 12 miles from Central London we have plenty of open spaces. We are also only 10 minute drive to Epping forest, a country park and the Lea Valley park that goes into London. No wild animals or poisonous snakes in any of them to worry about. Perhaps a few unscrupulous activities going on but that's another story


Christine... Are you referring to the "d***ing" sites??
How do you know where they are???
I wouldn't of had you down as that type!!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Christine... Are you referring to the "d***ing" sites??
> How do you know where they are???
> I wouldn't of had you down as that type!!!


That would be telling


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> That would be telling


Haha - that's funny,
Don't you be corrupting poppy & boycie in these unscrupulous "dog walking" areas that you are so familiar with!! xx


----------

